
Carbon Fiber Flywheels for Energy Storage - blueatlas
http://beaconpower.com/carbon-fiber-flywheels/
======
Quequau
Porsche made a really interesting hybrid track car that used a carbon fiber
flywheel based storage to harvest & power an electric motor mounted on the
front wheels.

------
efoto
According to wikipedia flywheels efficiency can be as high as 90%, which makes
them very attractive. Is it the price that holds mechanical energy storage
down?

